# C-DAC Training for experienced



## dukenuke (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I have doubt with regards to CDAC Training for experienced. Am a software employee having 5 years of experience. Am SCJP and SCWCD certified. Also preparing for SCBCD. I was interested in CDAC course. Especially in PG-Diploma in Advance Computing or PG-Diploma in Wireless and mobile computing. I secured 71, 71 and 60% in my 10, 10+2 and engineering. I wanted to know whether to the CDAC courses are avaliable to experienced or only to freshers? And if yes its for experienced too then will that diploma degree give a thrust to my career? How will that be helpful? Also i was going through course content of CDAC and found it interesting. Because in software though one works on lot of technologies one rarely carries that zeal and motivation to have knowledge of that technology. So will that be good for me to leave my job and go back to school to learn?

Thank you


----------



## maverickani (Jan 3, 2013)

I am in d same dilemma....hv opted for cdac courses in geoinformatics and ITISS and currently employed in IT for past 1.5 yrs...wht is ur ranking and which course hv u applied for??


----------



## dukenuke (Jan 7, 2013)

No i haven't appeared yet. Will appear in the month of june. Since i pursued my bachelors in Electronics and Communication and i haven't been in touch with it for a long time, i want to get back to it. For that i was thinking of PG Diploma in Wireless Communication provided by pune and mumbai branch. But i read in lot of websites, there is no limit to the age. so guess we veterans can appear nd also take up the course  At least you have 1.5 yrs, what about me??? 5+ yrs??? But its ok, as there is no limit to age for learning. But i wanted to knw the pros and cons of the course from c-dac.


Thank you


----------

